# ADGA Linear Appraisal ?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So I'm thinking about doing a linear appraisal later in the year, for two of my does, my friend's doe and possibly more. 

I'm very curious though. 
How much is it? 
What will I get out of it? 
When is the best time to do it? 

If anyone has some information on it please help! 
I've heard you can be told what's not the best about your goat and whats really great so I'm thinking I should do it a few months before state fair?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

You have to do it on he appraiser's schedule - they're in certain states during certain months. Te schedule is usually listed on the ADgA website. It's less expensive if you can get a group together and then split the cost. It's definitely worth it. I plan on doing it next year...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool!!

Yeah I'm gunna try & get some people to come and split it. 
Where would I find it on the website? Like under what tab? Cause I can't seem to find anything!:/


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Try here:
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=291&Itemid=206


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you maple hill!!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sure thing. No problem.


----------

